# bug iOS5' Safari et Facebook



## Trudo (15 Octobre 2011)

Sur mon iPad 1 j'ai un bug d'affichage avec  Facebook sur Safari avec iOS5. Les videos s'affichent par dessus le texte en grande partie. Avez-vous le meme probleme?


----------



## Heatflayer (2 Novembre 2011)

Problème résolu ?


----------

